# Custom (embroidered) hats



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jul 16, 2013)

I bought my flag hat years ago and they embroidered cross rifles on the back for me.  I totally forgot who I bought the hat from.

Anyways, I was wondering if anyone knows of any places that can embroider hats, or create a patch from a pic and sew that patch onto a hat.

ETA: Zazzle wants $50 to convert the jpg to an embroidery file.  Not worth it to me for a small run of hats.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 16, 2013)

I bought shirts from these guys years ago.

http://www.combatcasuals.com/store/Category/cat_Caps


----------



## x SF med (Jul 16, 2013)

LOST...even with a $100 tape fee, I know a place where 50 hats cost about $12 each - you would have to wait for a 10 day production run....  the guy can be trusted, he's SF.


----------



## Confederate Son (Jul 16, 2013)

$50 for a dst. file is about average. Some embroiderers will wave the setup fee for a decent enough size order but it doesn't sound like you're spending much $.

I'd talk to www.specialforces.com The admin for the site is a member here and the owner is Retired Army.

Let me know if you need help with artwork...


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info and offer!

I did the artwork a few years ago.  Yeah, small run = around 15 hats.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 16, 2013)

Two options.  One, Mr. Kim in Korea:  crcmall@hotmail.com.  I've dealt with him for years, top quality products.  He's the one that did the site coins a couple of years back.  Second, the correctional facility at Leavenworth.  They make things like hats, mousepads, etc., and they'll do small-sized runs.  As in individual items if that's what you want.  I don't remember their site address but I used them for years as well.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 16, 2013)

Mara.... you would have a contact at Leavenworth...  an OBC buddy of yours?  like the former CPT Criss?  (hint hint on the case study you hoser)


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you for the leads gentlemen!  Time to action them!


----------



## x SF med (Jul 16, 2013)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> Thank you for the leads gentlemen!  Time to action them!


 

Go with the prisoners...  it'll remind you of home.:wall:  soCal and all....


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 16, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Mara.... you would have a contact at Leavenworth...  an OBC buddy of yours?  like the former CPT Criss?  (hint hint on the case study you hoser)



After I read this, I had to type an email to a much-senior-than-me officer, and I signed it "Faith" instead of my real last name.  Fortunately I noticed it before I sent the message.  Your Jedi mind tricks are powerful...


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jul 16, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Go with the prisoners...  it'll remind you of home.:wall:  soCal and all....



NorCal, Troll...  NorCal.  The only decent place in SoCal is San Diego.  The rest of it can fall into the ocean with the next big quake!

ETA:  They need a hate/like combo button!  LOL


----------



## x SF med (Jul 17, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> After I read this, I had to type an email to a much-senior-than-me officer, and I signed it "Faith" instead of my real last name.  Fortunately I noticed it before I sent the message.  Your Jedi mind tricks are powerful...


 
American Jedi...  been to the course, got the tab...   No, really, I have the Tab... I keep it on my Maxpedition range bag.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jul 25, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Second, the correctional facility at Leavenworth.  They make things like hats, mousepads, etc., and they'll do small-sized runs.  As in individual items if that's what you want.  I don't remember their site address but I used them for years as well.




Sir, 

Mrs. Hamel at Ft. Leavenworth is great to deal with and no one else can even come close to touching her prices (including special ordering caps they don't have in stock).  Thank you for the suggestion!

For anyone that is interested:  http://usdb.leavenworth.army.mil/SalesStore.html


----------



## goon175 (Jul 26, 2013)

This is very interesting...


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm telling you bro, either Mr. Kim or the convicts at Leavenworth can probably beat the pants off of any deal you're getting for your BSC product line.  I attest to the quality of both outfits.


----------



## Confederate Son (Jul 26, 2013)

Does Mr Kim do small orders? (less than 144pcs.) Just curious... Does he ship air or slow boat?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 26, 2013)

He ships via DHL, and they deliver pretty much everywhere.


----------



## Confederate Son (Jul 26, 2013)

DHL pretty much own China when it comes to Air Shipments.. It's a slippery slope with them sometimes though.. I've cursed them many times :wall:


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jul 29, 2013)

Confederate Son said:


> Does Mr Kim do small orders? (less than 144pcs.) Just curious... Does he ship air or slow boat?



Yes he does.  I wanted to order a hat that wasn't in his normal stock, and since my order was so small, he said he would have to wait until he put in another order.  Mrs. Hamel beat his prices, AND was willing to special order the hats I wanted right away.  Both had excellent customer service.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 8, 2013)

*UPDATE
*
I received my order, and I must say Bradley Manning (or whoever the convicts were) did a superb job on the cap.  Mrs. Hamel will be getting a nice thank you letter from me and I highly recommend her for fast turnaround and a high quality product with over the top customer service.  I will be a repeat customer!


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 8, 2013)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> *UPDATE
> *
> I received my order, and I must say Bradley Manning (or whoever the convicts were) did a superb job on the cap.  Mrs. Hamel will be getting a nice thank you letter from me and I highly recommend her for fast turnaround and a high quality product with over the top customer service.  I will be a repeat customer!


How many did you get?


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 8, 2013)

I picked up 15.  

I was given a quote for hats they had in stock, and I asked about another company's hat (one that I know fits my little head: low profile, non-reinforced).  She came back with a lower price than the original quote!  I think if I ordered 12 or under the price wouldn't have gone up very much.


----------



## Confederate Son (Aug 8, 2013)

Most instances you gotta get into the 144 and up range to see a dramatic price difference.

Glad it worked out well for you. Not surprised though, I used to sell to a Correctional Institution in PA who did ALLOT of business. The next to nothing labor costs really make them competitive.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 9, 2013)

Any chance you can post a photo of their product here?   :)







P.S. - Please ignore if you think it is inappropriate.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah, no problem.  I would prefer to hand a bunch of them out first, especially since at least one member will be getting one.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 9, 2013)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> Yeah, no problem.  I would prefer to hand a bunch of them out first, especially since at least one member will be getting one.



LOST, you shouldn't have... I didn't expect you to send me one!   

LL


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 9, 2013)

If P told you what they were...


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 9, 2013)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> If P told you what they were...


The Troll tell me something?    Wow.  You must think the world is a much different place than what I'm seeing.

LL


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 9, 2013)

Hahaha!  So it only happens here and when you tell him to get in the kitchen and make you some seared flesh?


----------



## x SF med (Aug 9, 2013)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> If P told you what they were...


 
You asked me not to reveal what you were up to...  therefore I revealed nothing about what you were up to...  I may be the Troll, but I do have honor and integrity...  I feel slighted.

As to LL...  she never listens to me anyway...  I could mention that the earth was about to explode and she'd continue with her story about what the cat did today....   (Oh, I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooo friggin toast, you may find my body in a couple of hundred years... if there are big enough pieces to bother hiding after she tears me into my component atoms....) :-":blkeye::troll:


----------



## 18C4V (Aug 10, 2013)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> *UPDATE
> *
> I received my order, and I must say Bradley Manning (or whoever the convicts were) did a superb job on the cap.  Mrs. Hamel will be getting a nice thank you letter from me and I highly recommend her for fast turnaround and a high quality product with over the top customer service.  I will be a repeat customer!


 
What model order number did you get for the hat? Could you send me a picture of the final product? You can black out the logo if need to. I'm looking to place an order for new team hats.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 10, 2013)

18C4V said:


> What model order number did you get for the hat? Could you send me a picture of the final product? You can black out the logo if need to. I'm looking to place an order for new team hats.



They also do drinking glasses, mouse pads, t-shirts... all manner of things.  Great quality, great prices, and like I said, their willingness to do small order sizes makes it tough to beat.


----------



## 18C4V (Aug 10, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> They also do drinking glasses, mouse pads, t-shirts... all manner of things.  Great quality, great prices, and like I said, their willingness to do small order sizes makes it tough to beat.


 
That's indeed great news to hear. Thanks for the info (current and past in this thread)


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 11, 2013)

18C4V said:


> What model order number did you get for the hat? Could you send me a picture of the final product? You can black out the logo if need to. I'm looking to place an order for new team hats.



They ordered this hat for me.  PM sent with more info.


----------



## Confederate Son (Aug 11, 2013)

Otto was my go to cap company. Good choice.


----------

